# Discharge Papers



## SusanReading

Hi

I've just received my father's discharge number (from the city archives in Southhampton) from the Merchant Navy (second world war) and would like to know if it's possible to get information about his service record, what ships he served on, where and when etc. 


Can anybody give me a starting point.

Much appreciated.
Susan


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Susan* and welcome to _SN_. Bon voyage.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hi Susan and welcome,
WW2 records of service are held in the Fifth Register of Seamen held at the National Archives, Kew in series BT 372 and BT 382.
If he served beyond 1941 there will hopefully be a file for him. If he didn't serve beyond 1941 then the files you have from Southampton will be the only personal record of his service although you could still check out which ships he served in from known information. First things first though, it would be easier if you could give his discharge number and his name and we can advise?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## SusanReading

*Discharge*

Hi Hugh

How lovely to hear from you, thanks for replying.

I'm fairly sure my father served until the end of the war but not sure.

His discharge number is R176064, name Arthur John Holman, DOB 25 January 1916.

I really appreciate any help you can provide.

Regards
Susan


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hi Susan,
He has a Seaman's Pouch held at The National Archives Kew in piece *BT 372/150/31* Pouches are a sort of safety deposit box for a seaman's do***ents usually Board of Trade cards. There is usually an ID photo of the seaman. Some pouches contain a lot of details others virtually none you have to obtain it to find out.

You really need to obtain his CRS 10 - service record from Jan, 1941 - it should, if it has survived, be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/804*

This file should list all his ships from that period until leaving the service. I also have him as a passenger sailing from London (28/5/1938) to Gibraltar. The ship was the Japanese TERUKUNI MARU. His address at the time was 44A Nunhead Lane, Peckham.

I see you are in Australia, these records are best obtained via vist to Kew - they are expensive to obtain online. If you need them copied let me know your email by private message and I will put you in touch with someone who canl copy for a reasonable cost.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## SusanReading

*Holman*

Hi Hugh

I've sent you a private message.

Also wanted to say that I believe Dad was in the Navy until 1946 so hopefully some records have survived.

Regards
Susan


----------

